# Show Us Your Pics Of Home Made Bars



## BrentonSpear (10/9/03)

Hi All,

I will be building a bar at home soon with a keg system and 3 taps and I am looking for ideas on what to build.

What I am thinking is to have a fridge large enough to take 4 kegs and small enough to fit under the bar itself. I think that a bar height of about 900-1000mm would be ok.

What do you guys think?

Anyone got pics of their (or other peoples) home bars?

Brenton


----------



## Linz (11/9/03)

Brenton,

Don't know what state you live in, but "The Couch Potato" store at Narellan has a few bars for sale.They are starting to sell 2nd hand fonts with taps(not a cheap as GMK though).


----------



## BrentonSpear (12/9/03)

Linz,

I am in Melbourne.

I ordered a 3-tier font from GMK last night so it should be here some time next week  

I cant find any really good bar pics on the net :angry: 

Anyway, I will keep looking.

Brenton


----------



## nicko (12/9/03)

all these ppl buying fonts!!! dont tempt me!!!

id love to have my beer inside, rather than in the garage!


----------



## famousguy (12/9/03)

OMG!

I was just standing in one of the rooms at the back of my house and thinking to myself...I could build a bar in this area that would complement my soon to be keg fridge sweetly. Then I jump in here and see this thread......it must be a sign.

Let the planning begin. My only prob is I rent so the bar I build will have to be non-fixed and easily removed. The brain is ticking over.....A NEW PROJECT!!!! (I just finished building my BBQ, so naturally looking for something to do now)

Will let you know what designs etc... I come up with.

PS. excuse my obvious enthusiasm, this spontaneous bar making decision was made after many friday arvo beers thrown back.

OK back to the beer!


----------



## BrentonSpear (12/9/03)

I am thinking of a steel tube frame in an L shape covered in mahogany to match the pool table. Maybe 1000mm high and 1800mm long for the long side of the 'L' and 1000mm long on the short side of the 'L'.

Still tossing up whether to get a 3/4 size fridge and put it at the shrort end of the 'L' or get a bar fridge which will only house the kegs and run the fonts above it on the bar top.

Decisions, decisions.....



Brenton


----------



## big d (12/9/03)

:chug: 
decisions decisions brenton go with the flow and see what you come up with.thats the beauty of home brewers.we are very innovative and you will eventually settle on a good idea.make sure it features some wood on the bar top.it looks great.my local club (mc) has mahogany top .corrugated front looks good also.will try and post some pics soon


----------



## BrentonSpear (15/9/03)

Big_d, thats what I am going to do.

I will be matching the bartop to the pool table which is a dark mahogany colour.

I will start sketching some ideas today and see where I end up.

Brenton


----------



## famousguy (16/9/03)

I have been thinking about this in a bit more detail (and in a more sober fashion) and have decided on a straight shaped bar (not an "L" shape) as that is what would work best in the area I wish to put it. I have com up with rough dimensions of 1500mm long and 600mm deep, unsure about the height at the moment. I will probably build a frame out of cheap pine and use that cheap interlocking pine board for the walls. The benchtop is going to be the killer as I want something probably 50mm thick, apparently they built a bar on that DIY rescue show (checked it out - the bar top was $800)

I intend to build a portable, good looking bar, but relatively cheaply. The old man reckons I need at least 2 drawers for implements etc... (his bar didn't have drawers) and I wouldn't mind a dry sink.

If you want some good looking (IMO) bar pictures then check out http://www.dannyveghs.com/homebar.htm


If anyone knows of any cheap place to get timber, or timber recyclers in Sydney then that would be most helpful.

Chris


----------



## Doc (16/9/03)

Found it.
A while back I was given a link to backyard bars.

Here is the link.

You get the bar in a theme of your choice, with nic-naks etc and the name of your choice.
The ultimate in backyard bars.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## BrentonSpear (16/9/03)

Thats a classic!

If I only had the room....


----------



## Randy (16/9/03)

Looks sweet if only I had the $$$

I think the 3 Taps in the 2 fridges will do us fine for now

See what happens in the future.


----------



## BrentonSpear (18/9/03)

I have just realised that getting 4 kegs into a bar fridge is not going to work as the compressor takes some of the internal space of the fridge.

So it is back to a standard size fridge next to the bar  

Anyway, a better alternative as I can put other things in there as well B)


----------



## jayse (19/9/03)

one problem there that guy looks to have a 'bud'.
not the bud you would expect in the brewing comunity


----------



## RobW (19/9/03)

Brenton

Think about a chest freezer with a temp controller. More efficient use of space.


----------



## BrentonSpear (19/9/03)

KenEasy said:


> Brenton
> 
> Think about a chest freezer with a temp controller. More efficient use of space.


 KenEasy,

I was wondering about this. How does it work? What do I need to do this and where do I get the gear from (temp controller)?

What about buying a normal 2 door fridge/freezer and just cutting the freezer section off. Would that work?


----------



## Gasset (26/6/09)

Was looking through google and stumbled across this post. I have just finished building my first bar must say they are great to have at home. Will be looking through how to home brew next I think. Still have a big clean up and some finishing touches. Sorry about the mess. Will put some clean ones up.

Inside Bar





Back wall of bar





power point





outside





Redgum


----------

